# Wireless HD is coming!



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/zd/20071107/tc_zd/219061;_ylt=AuS5fK8ZP_DvD7lQI2ma72Ks0NUE


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/zd/20071107/tc_zd/219061;_ylt=AuS5fK8ZP_DvD7lQI2ma72Ks0NUE


Don't we have this already? Its called OTA HD from your local affiliates. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think this is intended to be used for in-home distribution.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yea, when your fat uncle walks between the TV and the node the picture pixellates.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

But, you'll still have to plug it in for power.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Use the wireless electricical adopter (sic).


----------

